# Créer un disque d'installation depuis windows



## simoncelli (9 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Avant de vous exposer mon problème, je vais vous décrire le contexte. J'ai un mac mini de 2009 (dual core si je ne dis pas de bêtise et 2x500go de disque), un demi pc portable (sans écran ni clavier mais j'arrive quand même à en faire ce que je veux) et un 3ème pc portable qui a besoin d'un nouveau disque dur.

L'histoire… Sur le mac j'avais Mavericks. Suite à une mise à jour vers Yosemite ma souris ne fonctionnait plus correctement (le curseur bougeait, le roulette fonctionnait, mais je n'avais ni clic gauche, ni clic droit…). Je suis donc repassé sous Mavericks en passant par un disque dur externe et en utilisant les outils de Yosemite.

Sauf que depuis, safari a chopé un virus, ou plutôt un pup. J'ai essayé plusieurs choses pour m'en débarrasser sans succès, jusqu'au moment où j'ai supprimé des fichiers manuellement. Erreur monumentale.

J'ai donc un windows 8, des clef USB de 4go, un disque dur de 30go (fiable ?) et un DVD-RW de 4,7go. J'ai cherché une solution pour créer un disque d'installation depuis windows qui me permettrait de remettre mon mac mini en route.

J'ai utilisé des logiciels tels que transmac et imagewriter sans succès. Je possède le fichier OSXUpdCombo10.9.5.dmg.

Please, help !


----------



## simoncelli (9 Juillet 2015)

Je vais essayer de passer par une machine virtuelle…


----------



## simoncelli (9 Juillet 2015)

Je n'arrive même pas à installer une machine virtuelle  j'ai besoin d'aide…


----------



## simoncelli (10 Juillet 2015)

La situation ne s'est jamais présenté à aucun d'entre vous ?


----------



## polyzargone (12 Juillet 2015)

Tu ne pourras pas créer de média d'installation à partir d'une MÀJ combo. Il te faut l'installeur OS X du Mac App Store. Idem pour la machine virtuelle, tu ne pourras pas en créer une non plus à partir de ce type de fichier. En fait, tu n'as pas trop le choix, soit tu dégotes un Mac et tu créé une clé USB démarrable avec l'installeur OS X du Mac App Store et DiskMakerX par exemple, soit tu te trouves une "distribution Hackintosh" pour ton PC avec laquelle tu pourras récupérer cet installeur et créer ta clé.

L'idéal bien sûr, c'est d'avoir un Mac pour faire tout ça mais j'imagine que tu ne serais pas là si tu en avais un à disposition. Je te conseillerais donc d'aller voir du côté d'un revendeur Apple (m'étonnerais que ça marche dans un Apple Store mais bon, qui sait ?) qui pourrait te faire ça rapidement si tu lui exposes ton problème et que tu demandes gentiment  !

la solution Hackintosh me semble un peu extrême dans ton cas…

PS : une clé USB de 4 Go sera insuffisante dans tous les cas, il t'en faut une de 8 Go minimum…


----------



## simoncelli (23 Juillet 2015)

polyzargone a dit:


> En fait, tu n'as pas trop le choix, soit tu dégotes un Mac et tu créé une clé USB démarrable avec l'installeur OS X du Mac App Store et DiskMakerX par exemple, soit tu te trouves une "distribution Hackintosh" pour ton PC avec laquelle tu pourras récupérer cet installeur et créer ta clé.



FAUX !

Quelques petites précisions :

Oui, le bug se trouve bien entre le clavier et la souris. Safari a choppé un PUP et j'ai essayé plusieurs méthodes conventionnelles pour m'en débarasser, sans succès. J'ai donc utilisé des méthodes non conventionnelles, et patatra !

Le matériel est un mac mini serveur de 2009 fournri de base avec MAC OS X 10.6 SVR UNLIMITED CLIENT. Lorsque je l'ai acheté il y avait LION dessus, j'ai pas aimé Yosemite (entre autre à cause d'un bug matérie poétique) et je suis donc repassé sous Mavericks, et maintenant j'ai installé 10.6 server (comme à l'origine) que j'essaye péniblement de configurer. Si Claire pouvait m'aider, merci d'avance !

J'ai essayé d'utiliser CMD+R pour booter depuis le net, sans succès également. Je ne sais pas si cette fonctionnalité est présente sur ma machine. Si cette fameuse Claire pouvait m'orienter vers le bon post pour vérifier ça, et l'installer - si possible - sur ma machine ça serait tip top !

Je vous garanti que c'est possible de créer une clef USB d'installation bootable depuis Windows XP, je l'ai fait. Mais je vous dis pas comment, vu que je suis un poil taquin et que j'en ai bâvé comme c'est pas permis, je vais vous laisser mariner un peu  C'est quand même vous les experts de la Pomme, vous allez bien nous pondre un bon petit tuto dans les règles de l'art ! - pas de remarques sanglantes SVP !


----------



## polyzargone (23 Juillet 2015)

simoncelli a dit:


> Si Claire pouvait m'aider, merci d'avance !



Je ne la connais pas personnellement cette Claire mais bon, si elle peut t'aider tant mieux .



simoncelli a dit:


> J'ai essayé d'utiliser CMD+R pour booter depuis le net



Si je ne dis pas de bêtises, cette fonction n'est apparue qu'avec Lion ou Mountain Lion. Elle n'existe pas sous Snow Leopard (de toute manière, même si ça marchait, c'est Yosemite qui serait installé). Et si j'ai bien compris, c'est sur Snow Leopard Server que tu tournes actuellement ? Quelle version exactement ? Parce que je t'avoue que je m'y perds un peu dans ce que tu as fait, désinstallé, réinstallé…



simoncelli a dit:


> Lorsque je l'ai acheté il y avait LION dessus, j'ai pas aimé Yosemite (entre autre à cause d'un bug matérie poétique) et je suis donc repassé sous Mavericks, et maintenant j'ai installé 10.6 server.



Si tu es sur 10.6, pourquoi ne pas tout simplement installer Mavericks par dessus ? Bien sûr, il te faudra trouver un installeur OS X Mavericks (et non pas un Combo Update) tout seul car Apple ne propose plus que Yosemite en téléchargement (à moins que tu aies pensé à télécharger Mavericks avec ton compte AppleID et qu'il soit donc disponible dans la rubrique "Achats" du Mac App Store).

Mais surtout, pourquoi as-tu besoin de créer une clé d'installation puisque maintenant, tout ce qu'il te reste à faire c'est trouver ce fameux installeur ?



simoncelli a dit:


> Je vous garanti que c'est possible de créer une clef USB d'installation bootable depuis Windows XP, je l'ai fait



Je n'ai jamais dis qu'il était impossible de créer une clé d'intallation bootable d'OS X sous Windows, XP ou plus récent. Je dis simplement que tu ne peux pas créer de clé d'installation bootable à partir d'un Combo Update et ce, quelque soit la version d'OS X ou de Windows. Comme son nom l'indique, une Update n'est pas un OS complet .



simoncelli a dit:


> je suis un poil taquin et que j'en ai bâvé comme c'est pas permis, je vais vous laisser mariner un peu



Tu fais ce que tu veux mais je te rappelle que c'est toi qui a un problème à résoudre, pas moi. Maintenant, si tu as la solution et que tu ne souhaites pas la partager, c'est dommage pour tout le monde .


----------

